# Promise SATA300 TX2plus TX4 kernel panic! :?

## Tobey

I happily got a new Promise SATA300 which has 2 SATA and a IDE port which was suposed to add functionality to my aging P3, but which I try to plug the old drives to the new controller, it wouldn't boot properly. It detects my drives properly according to the card's BIOS and even shows the grub fine, with splashscreen and all, but once it tries to find "/dev/hda3" it fails.

```
ACPI: (Supports S0 S1 S4bios S5)

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
```

Help anyone?  :Mad: 

----------

## ohm314

Hi

I recently bought a promise sata 300 tx4 and have some troubles with it too, in my case the controller is not even recognized by the kernel (although the controller bios starts up correctly and lists the connected sata hd) I thought that the controller is broken and brought it back to the shop, right now I am waiting for replacement.. but I am wondering if anyone out there is using these cards withought any problems..

greets

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *Tobey wrote:*   

> I happily got a new Promise SATA300 which has 2 SATA and a IDE port which was suposed to add functionality to my aging P3, but which I try to plug the old drives to the new controller, it wouldn't boot properly. It detects my drives properly according to the card's BIOS and even shows the grub fine, with splashscreen and all, but once it tries to find "/dev/hda3" it fails.
> 
> ```
> ACPI: (Supports S0 S1 S4bios S5)
> 
> ...

 

Tobey,

That's because the IDE port is seen like a scsi port. Also your disk will be called sda !!!

I have myself a SATAII150 TX2Plus. You need to add "scsi disk support" and "SATA support" (Promise SATA TX2/TX4) in your kernel and tell grub to use sda3 as root partition (root=sda3)

In the .config file you will find:

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y

Promise raid is done by the card BIOS and is most like a "software" raid. Don't waste your time to make Promise native driver working under 2.6 kernel (it's a 2.4 kernel driver and source doesn't compiled well, i didn't get it work at all but i'm not a reference  :Wink:  . Use instead linux software raid modules for that job.

Jj

----------

## Tobey

I tried to enable every Promise and RAID related thing and all it says is:

```
BlueCove ~ # fdisk /dev/sda

Unable to open /dev/sda

BlueCove ~ # fdisk /dev/sdb

Unable to open /dev/sdb

BlueCove ~ # fdisk /dev/sdc

Unable to open /dev/sdc

BlueCove ~ # fdisk /dev/sdd

Unable to open /dev/sdd
```

Not sure what to do now.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## widan

Does something show up in dmesg ? Does the driver see the controller ?

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *widan wrote:*   

> Does something show up in dmesg ? Does the driver see the controller ?

 

of course  :Smile: 

#dmesg

```

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_promise version 1.02

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

sata_promise PATA port found

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD880E200 ctl 0xD880E238 bmdma 0x0 irq 9

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD880E280 ctl 0xD880E2B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 9

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD880E300 ctl 0xD880E338 bmdma 0x0 irq 9

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_promise

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:74eb 83:43ea 84:4000 85:7469 86:0202 87:4000 88:203f

ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 30003120 sectors:

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi2 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: IBM-DTLA-307015   Rev: TX2O

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 30003120 512-byte hdwr sectors (15362 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 30003120 512-byte hdwr sectors (15362 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

```

#lspci

```

0000:00:09.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20575 (SATAII150 TX2plus) (rev 02)

```

Jj

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *Tobey wrote:*   

> I tried to enable every Promise and RAID related thing and all it says is:
> 
> ```
> BlueCove ~ # fdisk /dev/sda
> 
> ...

 

BlueCove,

Compile a new kernel with sata and sata Promise drivers in it and verify your dmesg. It needs to look like above.

To know how the device is named by the kernel, look for  /dev/sdx in the /dev tree.

You could emerge lspci tool too.

There are some restrictions with Promise cards. They doesn't support old ATA disks. Check if the disks are well seen during the POST. CDROM drives and Co are not supported ! Leave them on your built-in ATA motherboard device.

Jj

----------

## digitalb0y

I have the similar Promise SATA300 TX4 adapter which uses the same chipset and it works nicely out of the box with mm-sources 2.6.14_rc2-r2

it uses the sata_promise.ko module

----------

## ohm314

Hi

I dont know if there is still someone having problems with his promise sata controller. I found out that the newer promise controllers have a chip that is not recognized by the sata_promise module (at least not for kernels <= 2.6.13). I managed to fix this by adding one line into the modules source.

If someone is interested, tell me, so I post the info (its on my other computer and I am too lazy to boot it right now  :Smile: 

greets

ohm314

----------

## HackingM2

 *ohm314 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I dont know if there is still someone having problems with his promise sata controller. I found out that the newer promise controllers have a chip that is not recognized by the sata_promise module (at least not for kernels <= 2.6.13). I managed to fix this by adding one line into the modules source.
> 
> If someone is interested, tell me, so I post the info (its on my other computer and I am too lazy to boot it right now 
> ...

 

I have just run into this problem.  Any information you have would be much appreciated.

----------

## HackingM2

Ok, I've found the (obvious) solution but I'll post it here for anyone who is in the same position.

Install a 2.6.14 kernel and copy drivers/scsi/sata_promse.c from there to your current kernel sources.  

Took me too long to figure that out.    :Rolling Eyes: 

For anyone who is interested it works because the new version of sata_promise.c contains the following line

{ PCI_VENDOR_ID_PROMISE, 0x3d17, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, board_20319 },

there are other similar lines so it is obvious where to put it if you fancy doing it by hand rather than grabbing a set of kernel sources for one line.

----------

## vt_guy

Hi, I have this same card and tried the update to sata_promise.c mentioned in the previous post.

```

{ PCI_VENDOR_ID_PROMISE, 0x3d17, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, board_20319 },

```

My lspci:

```

0000:00:09.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20718 (SATA 300 TX4) (rev 02)

```

Looks good but nothing is showing up in dmesg or udev.

Perhaps my board is slightly different? 

How would I know the exact string to put in sata_promise.c?

Or am I even on the right track here?

----------

## dsd

easiest way is to upgrade to gentoo-sources-2.6.14 (or even one of the late 2.6.13 gentoo-sources releases) which support this hardware out of the box.

otherwise, after you modify and recompile the kernel, take a note of the date and time.

then reboot into the modified kernel image and run "uname -v" - it will give the date and time that the running kernel was compiled. check that this matches the note that you made earlier...

----------

## vt_guy

Sorry, should have mentioned I'm using 2.6.13-r5 which still did not have that particular line in sata_promise.c . So I should try 2.6.14-r1 ~x86? I'm just skeptical whether I'm on the right path here.

----------

## dsd

oops, yeah, the patch wasnt included in gentoo-2.6.13 (i was getting confused with another promise ID patch)

yes, 2.6.14-r1 will do fine

----------

## HackingM2

 *dsd wrote:*   

> yes, 2.6.14-r1 will do fine

 

Unless you want to use extenal modules like ivtv, btxxx lirc, etc......

----------

## vt_guy

Whoops, never mind....

i missed the fact that the cards need to be listed in order in this case:

{ PCI_VENDOR_ID_PROMISE, 0x3d17, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, board_20319 },

Needs to come before the existing line for that card with 0x3d18 in it...

----------

## HankHill

Hi I have a promise TX2 and I've tried everything that has been mentioned above I am running a 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 kernel the line in sata_promise.c looks the same, I have sata enabled under SCSI and Promise TX2/TX4 both built into the kernel and still no /dev/sd* just /dev/hda-d. Here is my lspci

```
00:0b.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC40775 (SATA 300 TX2plus) (rev 02)

```

my dmesg shows no sata info any help would be much apreciated

----------

## dsd

please show us the output of "grep SATA_PROMISE /usr/src/linux/.config"

run "uname -v".

mentally check that the date outputted matches the date and time that you last modified your kernel config -- this time should correspond to the date/time that you added promise sata support to your kernel.

----------

## HankHill

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> please show us the output of "grep SATA_PROMISE /usr/src/linux/.config" 

 

```
grep SATA_PROMISE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y
```

```
uname -v 

#9 SMP PREEMPT Sat Nov 19 20:27:49 CST 2005
```

that looks pretty close to the last time I recompiled my kernel

thanks in advance

----------

## dsd

can you post the whole dmesg?

----------

## HankHill

 *Quote:*   

> can you post the whole dmesg?

 

sure thing

```

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (root@hankhill) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #9 SMP PREEMPT Sat Nov 19 20:27:49 CST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fab70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS740XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT SiS740XX 0x00000011 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x1fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT SiS740XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x1fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS      748 0x00000100 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root =/dev/hda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1920.690 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 513912k/524224k available (3224k kernel code, 9764k reserved, 906k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3845.20 BogoMIPS (lpj=7690410)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (3845.20 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb31, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=0)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: cdc00000-cfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: bd900000-cdafffff

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1132703163.980:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

Failed to disable AUX port, but continuing anyway... Is this a SiS?

If AUX port is really absent please use the 'i8042.noaux' option.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

inport.c: Didn't find InPort mouse at 0x23c

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M, fd1 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 0

hdb: BENQ DVD DUAL DW1610, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM 16X Maximum, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

SiI680: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SiI680: chipset revision 2

SiI680: BASE CLOCK == 133

SiI680: 100% native mode on irq 16

    ide2: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: WDC AC33200L, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xe0802f80-0xe0802f87,0xe0802f8a on irq 16

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3 hdc4

hde: max request size: 64KiB

hde: 6346368 sectors (3249 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=6296/16/63, (U)DMA

hde: cache flushes not supported

 hde: hde1

hdb: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: DMA disabled

hdb: ATAPI reset complete

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 17, io mem 0xcfffe000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: md driver 0.90.2 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 3.39

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 393216 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 393216 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering hdc4 ...

md:  adding hdc4 ...

md: hdc3 has different UUID to hdc4

md: hdc1 has different UUID to hdc4

md:  adding hda4 ...

md: hda3 has different UUID to hdc4

md: hda1 has different UUID to hdc4

md: created md3

md: bind<hda4>

md: bind<hdc4>

md: running: <hdc4><hda4>

md3: setting max_sectors to 64, segment boundary to 16383

raid0: looking at hdc4

raid0:   comparing hdc4(59979456) with hdc4(59979456)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at hda4

raid0:   comparing hda4(59979456) with hdc4(59979456)

raid0:   EQUAL

raid0: FINAL 1 zones

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 119958912 blocks.

raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 119958912 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

raid0 : Allocating 4 bytes for hash.

md: considering hdc3 ...

md:  adding hdc3 ...

md: hdc1 has different UUID to hdc3

md:  adding hda3 ...

md: hda1 has different UUID to hdc3

md: created md2

md: bind<hda3>

md: bind<hdc3>

md: running: <hdc3><hda3>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering hdc1 ...

md:  adding hdc1 ...

md:  adding hda1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<hda1>

md: bind<hdc1>

md: running: <hdc1><hda1>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem md2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md2

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:0 extents:1 across:500464k

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:0 extents:1 across:500464k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 18, io mem 0xcfffc000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 19, io mem 0xcfffd000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.10] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

XFS mounting filesystem md3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md3

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

sis900.c: v1.08.08 Jan. 22 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xc400, IRQ 20, 00:0b:6a:4a:9e:0c.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 12:58:54 PDT 2005

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

```

----------

## HankHill

geforce recomended I try vanilla-sources (2.6.15-rc2) and now the comp sees the new hard drive

thanks

----------

## dsd

oops, yeah, support for that controller was only added post-2.6.14

----------

## madhusker

So the latest live CD is kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r10.  Any idea how to do a new install on this hardware?

----------

## HackingM2

Easiest way is to install onto an HDD that can be seen with the 2.6.12 kernel, build a new kernel, and then install onto the new HDD once you have booted with the new kernel.

If that is not possible - either because you have no HDD or no interface - I would try booting from a different distro's LiveCD.

Failing that - if no LiveCDs use > 2.6.14 I would check out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch and build a LiveCD of your own.  I did this because I wanted a LiveCD to boot a server I own which has a 3ware SATA-RAID card - it isn't that hard.

----------

## madhusker

I may try to build it on another existing system.  So where is the option in the kernel?? I thought it was supported in 2.6.15-gentoo-r1. All i see is PDC202XX and not PDC40718.  This is a SATA300 TX4.

----------

## HackingM2

It is located at...

```
Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        SCSI low-level drivers  ---> 

            <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

                <*>   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support
```

Most SATA devices fall under the SCSI category.

----------

## madhusker

Yeah, I just found it...  I guess its not IDE so it would not be with the other PDC20XXX cards.

thanks.

----------

## madhusker

I have compiled it built into the kerenel and get kernel panic at boot too.  I am not even trying to boot this device for now, but rather use it as a storage disk.

----------

## HackingM2

My guess is that it has changed your drive order in grub so what used to be hd(0,0) is probably now something like hd(1,0).

Try building it as a module, booting and mod-probing it.  

If that works then it is the problem described above.  If not post back and I'll think of something else.    :Wink: 

----------

## madhusker

The problem was that the boot partition on my main drive was changed to jfs fs when I re-installed.  Grub borks big time trying to boot to a jfs /boot partition.  I moved everything to a temp folder, mkfs.ext3, copied it back over, grub was happy.  Up and running SATA300 TX4.

----------

## MatthiasP

Hello I've got a little problem with the Promise SATA 300 TX4-Controller too.

My motherboard (Asus A7V600) only has 2 SATA-Connectors, but I want to add an removeable third SATA-Disk to my system via the Promise-Controller.

Now the Kernel produces a panic when booting, cause the order of the disks changed.

Before installation of the controller there were

/dev/sda (with root on /dev/sda4) and

/dev/sdb

Now the 2 internal disks connected directly to the motherboard switched "places" to /dev/sdb (root: /dev/sdb4) and /dev/sdc and the new harddisk is /dev/sda.

Ok I know that I can change the settings in Grub, so that Gentoo boots, but

what happens if I remove the Disk (/dev/sda) from the Controller?

Is it possible to change the order how the kernel handels the controllers (and the disks), cause I don't want to change my Grub-settings every time I remove the disk on the Promise-Controller.

Is there anyone with a little hint for me please?

Thanks and Greetings,

Matthias

----------

## dsd

you can label your partitions using tune2fs (or whatever is equivalent for your filesystem). then you can generate a genkernel initramfs with the --disklabel argument, and use "real_root=LABEL:foo" (where your root partition is called foo) on the kernel command line.

you can then modify your fstab to use the nodes in /dev/disk/by-label rather than /dev/sd*

that way you can attach the disks in any order, provided the bios figures out which one to boot from.

----------

## MatthiasP

Thank you for the tip with tune2fs, I found reiserfstune for my reiserfs root partition.

But there is - hopefully   :Surprised:  - only one question left:

How can I use this labeling when I compile my kernel manually and not with genkernel?

Do I have to choose a special option in the kernel config or while compiling it?

Grub agrees with the "real_root=LABEL:something" at the command line, but is the (hd0,1) - for my boot partition - still the same with the labeling or is there a labeling option too?

Edit: I found out, that the grub- (hd0,x) things count up from the /boot partition? So if my disk contains "root" and /boot it will still be the (hd0,x) for Grub ?

Thanks a lot,

Matthias

----------

## dsd

you dont have to use genkernel to compile your kernel, you just use it to generate an initramfs.

also i think the syntax is root=LABEL=foo

----------

